# vent options



## Jim H. (Aug 4, 2008)

we have a propane fireplace in the living room.  it is rated at 15k btu's.  we have a 30k btu propane free standing stove downstairs which is being replaced by a harmon xxv.    can i use the same venting (direct out the wall upstairs) with the 15k fireplace and replace it with the free standing stove.....We like the look of the old style cast iron wood stove and decided we might as well keep the unit that we have downstairs and move it to where the fireplace is now....hope this makes sense...

       jim


----------



## Metal (Aug 28, 2008)

Check the manual (if you don't have it you can find it online) to make sure the vent brand (should be on the pipe somewhere) is approved by the stove manufacturer.  On Direct Vent stoves the venting is approved on an appliance-to-appliance basis.


----------



## R&D Guy (Aug 29, 2008)

You are going to want to check both manuals. Another thing that is unit specific is the pipe clearance to combustibles. Are you able to verify how close your DV pipe is to a stud/plywood in the wall or ceiling/roof? If it's too close you likely won't burn the house down right away, but what happens is the wood cooks for a year or so and then, _POOF_, catches fire months down the road.


----------

